

Computing prime factors with a quantum processor - 001sky
http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphys2385.html

======
001sky
_Using a classical computer and the best-known classical algorithm, factoring
something like RSA Laboratory's largest published number –– which contains
over 600 decimal digits –– would take longer than the age of the universe, he
continued....A quantum computer could reduce this wait time to a few tens of
minutes._

\-- The synopsis, on why this is interesting, per UCSB PR

<http://www.physics.ucsb.edu/news/announcement/783-082112>

 _If such a processor enters the market, traditional encrypting will be forced
to change completely. According to Lucero, the quantum processors power can be
used for both sides of the process, allowing “quantum cryptography” to replace
traditional RSA. Quantum encrypting would be more difficult to crack and far
easier to keep secure — Lucero says quantum cryptography systems immediately
notify both user and potential intruder when the system has been tampered
with. For example, Lucero said a voice conversation over quantum encrypted
lines would immediately become “jumbled” when a third party attempted to
access the system._

